# Time of Betrayal (Horus Heresy Era RP)



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

It is the 31st millennium and the Emperor has united all of Terra under his banner and is now crusading throughout the galaxy, reclaiming worlds that once belonged to humans and exterminating xenos that stand in the way. At the forefront of this undertaking is the Space Marines, the Adeptus Astartes. Might and noble, these giants are the spearhead of the Emperors' might and the sword in which He uses to strike at his foes. But amongst the stars are those that would tear down the Imperium and serve the denizens in the warp, The gods of Chaos. Are you a loyal servant of the Emperor or are you a warrior for Chaos? Start of our story takes place 30 years before the campaign of Ullanor. How will your future play out?
You can have multiple characters in different legions or one character in one legion. Is at your discretion. If you have any questions please ask and ideas are welcome just PM me with your idea!

Guidelines- You are a space marine in the Great Crusade. The Emperor walks amongst the stars next to his sons. Who is your character
Name-
Rank-
Background-
Personality-
Appearance-
War gear-
Legion-
(Primarchs are non playable characters. Reserved for GM)

Post your character here and I will review it for use! Make it believe able


EX: (this is my character) 
Name- Gregarius
Rank- Chapter Master of 4th Chapter
Background- Born on Caliban and raised in The Order, a knightly brotherhood, he has been surrounded by military undertakings his whole life. A sound tactician and a outstanding warrior, he leads his men with courage and dignity but is not afraid to do what is necessary
Personality- reserved, gives his opinion when it is needed and is always there to listen to his men when they have a question or concern. Loyal to the Emperor and the Lion, primarch of the I Legion
Appearance- Long black hair that falls on his shoulders, clean shaven with scars lining his face and body. 
War gear- Master crafted helmet that looks like a knights helm with angel wings on the sides. Large shoulder pads that are inscribed with teachings from the Verbatim, a book of tactics and teachings from Caliban. Standard issue chest plate with a red loincloth draped over the codpiece and multiple oaths of moment hanging on the chest and shoulders. Legs are encased in standard issue Mk IV plating 
Legion- I legion Dark Angels

Have fun making characters. Any questions just PM me!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Just a question of thought on your character.

How is he a chapter master when the chapters are forged AFTER the heresy?

That he is a legion company commander of the 4th company (or whatever his position is named) no worries.

Just thought i should mention it.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Chapters were around Pre-Heresy, amongst certain Legions - The Dark Angels were one, the Ultramarines unsurprisingly another - Though, he'd be Chapter Master of the Fourth Chapter, rather than Company.

As for the Recruitment Thread - There's _really _not much to go on. I'd run it through spell check, as well. Typos are jarring and off-putting.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

I should slow down I type way to fast. I apologize. And yes chapters were around pre heresy and i do need to change my title. I am used to the post heresy with companies


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

just finishing of my char now


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I was thinking of making a pair of some kind if anyone wanted to...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

My 1st character...

Name- Zathos El'Rathios

Rank- Captain of the 8th Company, 4th Chapter

Background- When Lion El'Johnson was discovered by Luther, Zathos was a knight in The Order, though by the momentous coming of the Dark Angels, he had become an instructor of The Order's supplicants. He committed many heroic deeds, greatest of which was the slaying of a giant Wyrm, a massive, scaled creature with dozens of rows of razor-sharp teeth. He slew the beast with a chainsword, cutting it apart from the inside. The teeth of the blade were shattered and, as a testament to his success, he had the Wyrm's teeth put into the blade of the chainsword. When the Descent of Angels came, Zathos was made a space marine, rising to the rank of Captain within a short space of time. He now leads the 8th company of the 4th chapter into war.

Personality- Charismatic and proud. Zathos leads from the front. He is often seen battling the mightiest of the enemy's forces in single combat, Wyrmslayer whirring and biting.

Appearance- Blonde hair which falls just short of his shoulders, a clean shaven face and startlingly blue eyes. Zathos stands at 7ft4 in his armour. 

War gear- Wyrmslayer- remodeled for an Astrates' use, a Bolt Pistol Black Mark VI plate with a Mark III helmet. He also wears a bone coloured tabard, reminicent of his attire when he was a knight.

Legion- Dark Angels

I may add a little more later.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

HOGGLORD said:


> My 1st character...
> 
> Name- Zathos El'Rathios
> 
> ...


Approved


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

name-trojio manticus

rank-sterngaurd veteran 1st company of the second chapter

legion-imperial fists

war gear-a silver kraken bolter with scope,krak grenades,frag grenades,yellow Maximus power armor with a red helmet signifying veterancy.

appearance=only rarely will one see him without his power armor,his face is scared from countless foes during the crusade.his emerald green eyes glow in the dark some say,he his a bald head and a bruised nose after being punched in the face by an ork nob.he has a rough stubble on his chin and what some would call a bum chin but he hates that dearly.

personality=trojio is quick minded and a great tactician,since a young age he has beaten odds and numbers with advanced tactics.he is a loyal marine and a great friend to have by your side.he often leads his squad to victory choosing the best possible position and the best possible timings to take down there foes.

background=not much is known about his history as he himself does not speak of it but although his secrecy no one would dare question his loyalty for he himself has protected his commanders from orks,eldar and even more terrible beasts.his commander came to him with the promotion of captain but he turned it down for he was a soldier and servant not a leader and his job was fighting with his brothers not as a commander with a guard.his most recent victory was against a wraith lord were the giant stepped on his captain pinning him to the ground right before Trojio climbed up the beasts leg and fired kraken bolts into it chest.

will get second one up soon.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Did they have kraken bolts back then? I thought they were designed much later. Then again, I've only read four and a half Horus Heresy books so I'm by no means an expert.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ive read none my only source of info is lexicanum so if anythings inaccurate let me know


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

this is my second guy

name-apollor (ork bane) sky fall

rank-captain of the 3rd company master of sacrifice 1st chapter

legion-blood angels

war gear=dual thunder hammers,blood red terminator armor with a green helm which has been bathed in ork blood contained in a bucket before each battle.

appearance=he is a brute even for a space marine and none would deny it.since he was born he has driven himself to do things that no one would think possible.his face is rugged,he has a shaggy blond beard with a messily spiked blond hair.he has slightly pointed ears and a big cut going down his face from the top right to the bottom left of his face.

personality=cheery and a jester is apollor,he is always up for a laugh and his guard always feel outside of battle that there out with there mate not sitting with there captain.despite his cheery attitude when he comes into contact with green skins he goes into a rage swiping them away with his hammers but he prefers to take down vehicles and walkers but will not turn down a challenge from an enemy elite.

background=originally he was a drunk,stumbling about singing songs and starting fights,one day though an ork rokk came plummeting to the ground right outside of the town.as they had never seen one before all the local drunks came to see what was happening right before they were cut down by the on rushing boys.apollor had stayed to finish his drink but upon walking outside all he saw was a green blur charging for the town.
he didn't remember much after that only that orks lay dead at his feet and a giant metal bird picking him up and buildings a lite.once he was sober he was on Baal and was told to walk across a dangerous route.at the end he was in a gladiatorial fight and after that he was at a vigil for what seemed like years but then he was put into a long sleep.once he awoke he was a blood angel but he still has dreams of cutting down orks and using primitive petrol bombs to take down trukks.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I like the look of this, so I might get a Thousand Sons psyker up here. However, I haven't read any of the CSM books, and my only source is the internet. I've been reading about the heresy for about a week now, so I know the basics. 

And just quickly, I assume the Council of Nikaea was after Ullanor? So Psykers would still be able to use their powers?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Wait... so could we potentially have a squad of marines? My idea is to be a BA Brother-sergant, and I will do that. I am just wondering if I can have a small squad and give orders etc.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> Wait... so could we potentially have a squad of marines? My idea is to be a BA Brother-sergant, and I will do that. I am just wondering if I can have a small squad and give orders etc.


Yes if you area squad sergeant or a captain. 
To Son of Azuraman: They did have kraken rounds then but it was not widely known in the lore. It was unspoken common Knowledge.
and also i like your characters Azuraman just make sure they have different personalities and are able to handle situations differently. Approved


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I have to ask this simply because I haven't actually read any of the Heresy Books save Horus Rising. Were the forgotten legions before or after this current period? Don’t go calling me stupid because I know they weren't involved in the Heresy itself but I was wondering if I could make a temporary character from a personally designed legion to disappear in the rp and for me to continue with another character or other characters.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

JAMOB said:


> Wait... so could we potentially have a squad of marines? My idea is to be a BA Brother-sergant, and I will do that. I am just wondering if I can have a small squad and give orders etc.





Santaire said:


> I have to ask this simply because I haven't actually read any of the Heresy Books save Horus Rising. Were the forgotten legions before or after this current period? Don’t go calling me stupid because I know they weren't involved in the Heresy itself but I was wondering if I could make a temporary character from a personally designed legion to disappear in the rp and for me to continue with another character or other characters.


Damn Good question sir! I was hoping someone would bring this up. The forgotten legions were before this incident, way way before and therefore did not have an impact on the great crusade. Unfortunately personalized legions cannot take part because of the unknown factor(though it drives me crazy to know what happened to them and their primarchs). But thank you for asking sir!


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

Name- Girala
Rank-Battle Brother
Background- Born and raised on Cthonia after Horus became the Leader of the Luna Wolves Legion. Accepted into the Legion asa young boy after his parents died due to a xeno raid on the planet in the early 29th Millennia. 
Personality- Loud and proud as any Luna Wolf should be Loyal to his legion and to Horus. Will not ever break chain of command and is a fierce fighter and great tactician. Can sucumb to a bloodlust on the battlefield
Appearance- Bald with the Luna Wolf symbol pressed into his forehead. Face is clean and crisp as he is just out of his Scout phase
War gear- Standard issue Mk II armor and weapons
Legion- Luna Wolves


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

Septok said:


> I like the look of this, so I might get a Thousand Sons psyker up here. However, I haven't read any of the CSM books, and my only source is the internet. I've been reading about the heresy for about a week now, so I know the basics.
> 
> And just quickly, I assume the Council of Nikaea was after Ullanor? So Psykers would still be able to use their powers?


Yes this is before Ullanor and Ullanor was before the Council of Nikea. So yes psykers exist.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

MasterBullet said:


> Yes this is before Ullanor and Ullanor was before the Council of Nikea. So yes psykers exist.


Awesome. I'll do my best to get a signup done by tomorrow.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

My character and his squad are up. I whimsically put him in Azurman's BA captain's company.

Name- Laertes
Rank- Brother Sergeant of 3rd Company 1st Chapter 1st Tactical Squad.
Background- Laertes was born on the day the Emperor came to find Sanguineous in a village a couple of miles away. He was brought and blessed by the blessed primarch. When he was old enough he was accepted into the ranks of the astartes, and began his training. He rose quickly, ceasing scouthood and becoming a full fledged marine. He was given his own command, and though he was offered a higher position than a Brother Sergeant he did not want to leave his company.
Personality- Clear headed to the extreme, but punctured by fits of rage. Anyone not clearly an ally is in dire peril whenever such a fit takes him. He is pleasant for the most part, but when giving orders there is a steal to his voice that says no nonsense.
Appearance- He doesn’t care too much about appearance except when seeing a Primarch or meeting for negitiations. He has short, brown hair, piercing blue eyes and a hard face.
War gear- His armor is blood red as is standard, but he has stripes of blue on his helmet (two parallel lines diagnal across), his arms (one on his right bicep three on his left forearm), and his legs (two diagonal on his left and four in "x" patterns on his left). He wields twin bolt pistols, but is sometimes seen with an infernus pistol that seemingly comes from nowhere.
Legion- Blood Angels

Squad
His squad consists of five marines, as the rest fell valiantly in a small skirmish with orks (only about about fourty) before assistance could arrive.
Brother Cassius- Rash, bloodthirsty and belligerent. He is often the subject of Laertes' fits of rage. He is, however, a good soldier to have on your side in a fire fight.
Brother Arcadius- A veteran who is as experienced as Laertes, just not as good a leader and so was never promoted. They served in the same squad initially.
Brother Gaius- A new member of the squad who is very intent to please his superiors, but is still a trustworthy fighter.
Brother Gabriel- the explosions expert and commonly the one who carries the melta bombs and applies them. He is emotionless and hard to read, but still seemingly trustworthy.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

Please Everyone sign up quickly! Action Thread will start soon!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

MasterBullet said:


> Please Everyone sign up quickly! Action Thread will start soon!


What? What were you assuming everyone would jump on this the moment this thread went up or something?

You have all of three players, and to be quite honest what your getting here could do with some work. I am referring to your characters (though as a GM I do not understand why you need to make some?) and those of Son of Azurman (I'm sorry but there are some fairly obvious signs that your knowledge in this area is lacking SoA. The original thunder hammers, from the Great Crusade through the majority of the Heresy, were mounted on dreadnoughts. Like terminator armour, thunder hammers that could be used by other members of the legions were only coming into service at the end of the Crusade. Kraken rounds, if my memory isn't failing me, were created in order to combat the weapon forms of hive fleet Kraken.)


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

darkreever said:


> What? What were you assuming everyone would jump on this the moment this thread went up or something?
> 
> You have all of three players, and to be quite honest what your getting here could do with some work. I am referring to your characters (though as a GM I do not understand why you need to make some?) and those of Son of Azurman (I'm sorry but there are some fairly obvious signs that your knowledge in this area is lacking SoA. The original thunder hammers, from the Great Crusade through the majority of the Heresy, were mounted on dreadnoughts. Like terminator armour, thunder hammers that could be used by other members of the legions were only coming into service at the end of the Crusade. Kraken rounds, if my memory isn't failing me, were created in order to combat the weapon forms of hive fleet Kraken.)


Look man, if you dont want to take part then dont take part. That simple. Im putting this together as a fun idea for people that are interested, not people who are going to get on the thread and shoot down everyones idea.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

He's the roleplay thread moderator bro.

He was actually being quite nice in that post 

Just remember, his ultimate goal is to try and help the rps that pop up run smoothly and become a satisfying project for all members involved to take part in.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

I understand its his job but it seems to me, and this is my opinion, so far i have got a ok reception. Interest is starting to flow in slowly but surely. I just am trying to keep the environment mellow and if i appear to be a dick i apologize


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

MasterBullet said:


> I understand its his job but it seems to me,


You say that, but you still act all prissy when I 'do my job.' Keep in mind that for me its more than simply a 'job' since I requested being the one to keep an eye on this area when I started on the staff and have continued to do so since becoming one of the senior members of the staff.




MasterBullet said:


> and this is my opinion, so far i have got a ok reception. Interest is starting to flow in slowly but surely.


Indeed you have, four members have expressed interest and you have four characters (only one accepted by you at this time) between three of those members; though this will soon be six characters between four players. Take note that I do not count the GM's characters in this figure, for the GM will have many characters.

However, and I say this with the characters at this time, you currently have a Dark Angel captain who is rather lacking in the personality and appearance department, a cardboard Imperial Fist, a cardboard Blood Angel, and a Blood Angel sergeant with a rather odd appearance and background that makes very, very little sense.



MasterBullet said:


> I just am trying to keep the environment mellow and if i appear to be a dick i apologize


Your the GM, your word is final; being a dick sometimes goes with the territory.


Having said all of that, it is strange that you have completely ignored what you said in the interest thread. That being, you were going to wait a week or two before putting up the recruitment thread. Less than three hours later, this thread is up and three days after that you have informed anyone interested that you are going to be starting the action thread soon.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

darkreever said:


> a Blood Angel sergeant with a rather odd appearance and background that makes very, very little sense.


That would be me... I will fix i suppose. New background... by the appearance do you mean the stripes? Ill probably get rid of those...


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

the reason mine aren't fleshed out is due to the npc being like 1 or 2 sentence descriptions so i thought well if he aint putting in masses of effort then why should i.
its a good idea being based in the heresy era but it needs lots of work I'm just here to see how well it turns out to be.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

Your right and i apologize. Nobody likes being put in their place and im no exception. Thank you Reever.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry but i think I'm join to pull out


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree with Azureman to a point. I do love the heresy-era idea, but I think if im going to do this I need to know more specifically what it will be about. Will it just be a bunch of marines killing each otherz? Will it be them killing others? Will the heresy even come into play? Anyway, you give me slightly more specifics on the RP I will edit my character so its decent. And then do it.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Azurman, isn't the point of standards that you stick to them?

So even if he isn't up to your standards that doesn't give you an excuse to just ignore them yourself. If that's how you operate what is the point of having standards anyway?

Fair enough that you're dropping out and at least you're telling him, but seriously stick to your standards or forget all about them. There isn't much else I can say.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

It's not be ause of standards or anything it's just time and being busy.
The reason I've just joined darkreaver's is because it's long spacing between updates


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

A bit ambitious, saying you've definitely joined don't you think? Considering he isn't accepting or denying characters till after the weekend


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well you know what i mean i mean im trying


----------

